# 7 wt reel thoughts



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm assuming you're talking 225 yards of braid for backing...the only reel is a Nautilus NV-G 6/7...you can borrow mine to test the balance if you like. But I'll bet any bonefish that takes more than 100 yards of your backing while wading is going to break you off on something.. .Just say'n.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

hatch 5+ with hatch backing takes about 170 - is what I'm running. great balance.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree Mike. 130 yds should be good, unless you are wading a deep edge and can't follow. Super bonefish.... The Hatch is a good light weight reel. Had a chance to cast a 7 wt Method with the Hatch. Good err great balance.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nautilus fwx specs say 225 of 20 lb dacron. Yes you are correct probably get broken off, but it's nice having the peace of mind knowing it's there. 

Hatch 5 plus is an option. I have the 7 9 and 11 plus on other rigs.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

HATCH 5+ on a sage 7wt method is my absolute go to favorite for small bones and texas redfish.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really need much convincing on hatch, I have them on all my other rods. I guess I will have to round out the collection with the 5+


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you guys using the mid arbor 5+? The 5+ large arbor shows line capacity of 100 yards with a 7 wt line.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

for the 5+ with Hatch Premium Backing/MA Spool: WF5F-216, WF6F-194, WF7F-172


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Why don't you put a Tibor Backcountry Wide on that sucker? 3 5/8", 250 yards with a 7wt and 5.5 ounces.

Hatch is overkill on a 7, imo, and their backing capacity isn't that good on the 5+ for a 7 wt. But the 7+ is too large imo for a 7 wt at 8.6 ounces.

And yeah, I agree, 4" is too large on a 7 wt.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Second vote for Tibor Backcountry.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Only thing I don't like about the tibor is the width. Just me being picky  I prefer a narrower spool on a reel that size. I really like my galvan t6. Wish they made a t7 with the same width, maybe slightly larger diameter 3.875 to allow a bit more backing.

I do feel like a lot of companies overlook the 7wt reel option. Most of the reels that would balance well on a 7wt have relatively low backing capacity.

So no good thoughts on the fwx 7/8?


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I believe in standardization, I don't want to be thinking "how does the drag work on this thing?" so buy the one you're used to.
Beyond that, a bonefish that's got more that 100yds of backing out _plus _your flyline while on foot is a real rarity, I've seen it once with a click drag Hardy with no rim control about 30 years ago, but it's hard to imagine with a modern reel.
JC
Bauer CFX4 if you want to try something different.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I was looking at the bauer rx4, its on the short list. It would be nice if Hatch had a 6+.

I was looking at planning a bonefish trip next year and would like to do as much wade fishing as possible. That spurred my search for this reel. No immediate hurry but glad to have all the input. I heard Abel is coming out with larger sizes of their newer sealed drag reels, but not till the end of the year.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Go on the prowl for a clean, used Tibor Freestone. Hard to find but worth the hunt.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Tibor signature 7/8. Tibor


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a brand new Abel Super 7 large arbor that holds 200 yards of 20# plus a WF7F line that I took in trade that I'd be willing to sell.

It's a fantastic reel and I don't think there's ever been any line on it but I'm a Tibor guy and took it in trade planning to flip it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

I have 3 Freestones, 2 on 7wts. And 1 on a 6wt and I agree they are hard to beat. I have the Backcountry Wide on a 9wt and actually like it better than my ancient Everglades. I agree the Backcountry wide is to large for a 7wt. I just picked up a Tibor Signature 11/12 and I also looked at the Hatch 11 Plus and Nautilus Silver King but I just couldn't bring myself to stray and after having all 3 reels in my hand at the same time I just like the Tibors better. Man when I compare this equipment that's available today to the stuff I used 20 years ago its really amazing how much great equipment is out there to choose from, have fun reel shopping!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

After more research I'm leaning to the abel 7/8 n large arbor or waiting till they come out with their new 7/8 sealed drag. That or I might just go get a colton terrapin 567.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> After more research I'm leaning to the abel 7/8 n large arbor or waiting till they come out with their new 7/8 sealed drag. That or I might just go get a colton terrapin 567.


If you like narrower reels, the Abel Super is the way to go. Don't worry about having a sealed drag. On a 7 for reds and bones, I think the cork would make for a more natural experience. There is just something about the simplicity of a cork drag, along with how smooth it is, that just can't be beat.

Check out the drag on the Abel:









That just won't fail. You know how many sealed drag systems have failed on me? One for every brand I've owned. Each one has been sent back. Some multiple times. Have a Ross Momentum that just went back for a third time. Full transparency, I just got two Nautilus reels to change over to from Lamson Litespeeds on my 8wt and 9 wts. But on my 10 and 12s, I run Tibor. No problem there ever. Cork dries. Maintenance? Rinse, dry and put some grease on it. You can buy each part directly from Tibor and Abel to service the drag yourself. No voiding the warranty there too. Can't argue with simplicity and decades of world records.

The Abel is pricey, but I've seen good deals on ebay for some. It would be a good choice.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> If you like narrower reels, the Abel Super is the way to go. Don't worry about having a sealed drag. On a 7 for reds and bones, I think the cork would make for a more natural experience. There is just something about the simplicity of a cork drag, along with how smooth it is, that just can't be beat.
> 
> Check out the drag on the Abel:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the pictures. I like the narrow width on the abel. Their sealed drag reels have an awesome looking asthetic to them while the 7/8n has that classic look.I don't know that the cork would be exposed to the elements if it were to be dunked unless the drag knob was backed off all the way. 

Anyone with a tibor signature 7/8 want to measure the spool width and the overall width of the reel?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't worry about dunking my Tibor. A nice rinse takes care of it. What I do mind is dunking a sealed drag only to learn that it isn't really that sealed and corrodes on the inside without me knowing it. Had this happen more than once. Imo, I'd rather know that each part is getting a good wash down and is drying.

Check out the parts on the Tibor...

Tibor classic parts diagram: http://www.tiborreel.com/Tibor_instruct.pdf
Tibor signature parts diagram: http://www.tiborreel.com/Sig_instruct.pdf

And here is the image of the Abel parts diagram:









Personally, if you are looking for a narrow reel, I'd go with the Abel over the Signature.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Just purchased a super 5N with an extra big game spool for six wts this year. Nice reel. I also ordered a new frame so I have two reels. The small spool is 100 yds 20# backing and the large spool is 125 yds backing with 6 wt line. Perfect for bonefish. I just got in to 6 wts in a big way. Zero to three.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've got an early model Super 10 I've had for about 15 years, and I would say my level of care for it has varied quite a bit over that time frame. Still works like a charm. Tried and true "technology"


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

If you're into "vintage", keep your eye out for an Old Florida #3. I bought one about 17 years ago for steelhead and used it for bones as well. It's held up perfectly. It is basically the same simple setup as the Abel Super. Not sure but I reckon it holds around 175yds of backing with 7wt; has a 3 and 1/4" inch diameter which is a nice profile for your 7wt. They pop up on ebay and online vintage reel seller sites. If you find a good one and care for it, it will be better than money in the bank.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I forgot about old florida, I had a no.88 for a long time, great reel. Nautilus bought them and as of 2 years ago still supplied parts.


----------



## Ties2Flys (Feb 11, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> If you're into "vintage", keep your eye out for an Old Florida #3. I bought one about 17 years ago for steelhead and used it for bones as well. It's held up perfectly. It is basically the same simple setup as the Abel Super. Not sure but I reckon it holds around 175yds of backing with 7wt; has a 3 and 1/4" inch diameter which is a nice profile for your 7wt. They pop up on ebay and online vintage reel seller sites. If you find a good one and care for it, it will be better than money in the bank.


I'm glad I've kept mine over the years. Bullet proof. It's my 6wt rig.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Another vote for the Abel Super 7/8N. Its my favorite reel of all my Abels. Not a fan of sealed drags (although I am warming up to them). Some complain about having to do maintenance on a cork drag. I take my reels apart once a year and relube them and put neatsfoot on the cork. It takes me literally less than five minutes per reel.

I am not sure I could own a reel (actually I am very sure) from a brand that makes a disclaimer in their warranty that if you take the reel apart you void the warranty. SMH.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have yet to fish the Nautilus I recently got, but so far I am impressed with the start up inertia, the smoothness of the drag, and the fine control over drag tension. I'll give a quick review when I get back from my upcoming trip to Belize.

The Abel is a little to narrow for my taste, but I know that drag design is bullet proof. I'd have no worries ever with it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Corks been getting it done before you and me were born @el9surf. My vote is the get the corked Abel.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I love being able to take apart my Everglade and Gulfstream to clean them. So simple...yet so reliable... 

If Tibor still made the Freestone I wouldn't have recently been choosing between the Galvan Torque and Lamson Speedster for my lighter SUP/wading rod...


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Corks been getting it done before you and me were born @el9surf. My vote is the get the corked Abel.


This is why I just bought another Tibor. I went to my local shop and fondled the Hatch 11 Plus, the Nautilus Silver King and the Tibor Sig 11/12. They are all beautiful reels but I feel they are a lifetime investment and I agree for bulletproofness you just can't beat the Tibor and the Abel.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> I love being able to take apart my Everglade and Gulfstream to clean them. So simple...yet so reliable...
> 
> If Tibor still made the Freestone I wouldn't have recently been choosing between the Galvan Torque and Lamson Speedster for my lighter SUP/wading rod...


I see a Freestone pop up from time to time on eBay. Keep an eye out and you can snag one. You can setup auto search and notifications on ebay when items are posted - you'll get an email that an item has been posted that matches your search.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've caught plenty of bonefish wading using my FWX 7/8, it was paired perfectly on the 7wt Xi3. Another option will be the Nautilus XM. I'm using a 6/9 and love it. Super light, holds a lot of line, great for bones. I also have a CCFx2 6/8 on my 8wt for bones, and love that.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I have switched all my reels from Tibor Sigs to Nautilus NV-Gs. The weight and the width on the NV-G's is perfect. I have 6/7 and 7/8 on 7 wt rods. The drag on the 7/8 and considerable larger than the 6/7.

As a testament of how awesome the NV-G series is, see below from yesterday morning. 34" slob on a Sage Method 7 wt and NV-G 7/8.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I bet that was fun. What is you shock leader set up?


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I bet that was fun. What is you shock leader set up?


All flouro leader 9' total. 18" 12lb IGFA rated tippet and 12" of 20 lb bite.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Awesome snook


----------

